# Stuck On Vodafone.es Site :( Help please



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi guys, I am stuck on the vodafone.es site. I was told that the best internet speeds I could hope for in the El Campello area are 6meg. However, I was also told Vodafone might be a little faster. 

So I went over the the vodafone site and tried to fill out the form to see if vodafone is available in the area in which I plan to live. The problem is the form asks for Población which in my rusty Spanish translates to population. I tried entering a bunch of different numbers including the precise population of El Campello..... nothing works!

Could somebody please help me in figuring out what 'Población' means in this context?


----------



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

I cannot post a link to the site since I do not have the required amount of posts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaxTucker said:


> Hi guys, I am stuck on the vodafone.es site. I was told that the best internet speeds I could hope for in the El Campello area are 6meg. However, I was also told Vodafone might be a little faster.
> 
> So I went over the the vodafone site and tried to fill out the form to see if vodafone is available in the area in which I plan to live. The problem is the form asks for Población which in my rusty Spanish translates to population. I tried entering a bunch of different numbers including the precise population of El Campello..... nothing works!
> 
> Could somebody please help me in figuring out what 'Población' means in this context?


in this context it means town - it wants to know which town you live in


----------



## MaxTucker (Mar 1, 2012)

hahaha, thanks, that worked perfectly.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Your best bet might be to go into one of the local vodaphone shops, most of them speak English, and do your applying from there. We got a Vodaphone dongle when we first moved to Spain.
However, now we are here more often, we have had telefonica wifi fitted, the original router they supplied last Sep, was a bit rubbish, but only the other week when I had major problems, they came out to see, and it was a router problem-proabably dry joint-causing intermittent failure.
However they fitted a new router, and it is fantastic,full bar signal, so quick now, so a tick in the box for telefonica.


----------

